# For Sale - Martell 270mm Wa Gyuto



## Dave Martell (Oct 17, 2017)

*Stats*

Length - 270mm

Height (at heel) - 60mm (ish)

Steel - CPM-154 (Crucible Particle Metallurgy aka stainless powdered steel)

Hardness - Rc61-62

Handle Style - Wa (octagonal)

Handle Materials - Strawberry Orange Flamed with Sparkly Black Pearl Poly Acrylic 



I bought a bunch of this poly acrylic handle material over 2 yrs ago to try but never bothered for one reason or another. I figured it was best suited for a wa handle so I gave it a go and I have to say that I'm pleased with the results. 

This materiel is a lot cheaper to buy than wood and is easier to finish in that it requires nothing beyond a buff job. Because of this I can offer this knife at a *discount* from my normal pricing. :thumbsup:



With it's poly handle and powdered stainless steel blade this knife is the low to no maintenance manual food processor that you've been waiting for. :wink:



Price - *$725 *(shipping included within USA / International will pay all costs over $25) 



If you're interested in purchasing this knife please contact via PM or email along with your Paypal email address (for the invoice). If international, please specify country.

Thanks for looking!

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 17, 2017)

I wanted to say that this handle was inspired by Stefan Keller's handle work he's done with vintage bakelite. I always thought that was some of his best stuff and even have one of the black flamed handles he gifted me long ago still waiting for the perfect knife to come along. Anyway, I thought it was worth mentioning....


----------



## Matus (Oct 18, 2017)

Very cool Dave. This looks like a knife that would feel best in a pro kitchen


----------



## Mute-on (Oct 18, 2017)

That handle is just amazing. Far to cool for school


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 18, 2017)

Matus said:


> Very cool Dave. This looks like a knife that would feel best in a pro kitchen



Yeah, if a cook likes a larger knife for prep then I truly think this one would fit the bill quite well for the pro environment.






Mute-on said:


> That handle is just amazing. Far to cool for school



Thanks


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 18, 2017)

I realize that this is a niche market type knife so if you're on the fence about the cost then shoot me an offer and we'll see if we can make a deal.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 19, 2017)

:bump:

This one is packed and ready to go.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 19, 2017)

Here's a few more handle pics...


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Oct 19, 2017)

Beautiful handle and knife (as usual), Dave. I wish i could afford your knife right now!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 20, 2017)

Marcelo Amaral said:


> Beautiful handle and knife (as usual), Dave. I wish i could afford your knife right now!




I wish you could too! Thanks


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 20, 2017)

This one is *SOLD! *:doublethumbsup:


----------



## TheCaptain (Oct 20, 2017)

Awesome! You have more of that flaming handle material? Bet it would make some nice petty's.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 20, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Awesome! You have more of that flaming handle material? Bet it would make some nice petty's.




I don't have that same pattern but I have some other colors/patterns available.


----------

